# Tucker's big bad day, behavior-wise



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I had my nephew over tonight for a belated birth day party. DD made a birthday cake. Came into my room this afternoon, in tears. Had dropped one layer of the cake on the kitchen floor and tucker pounced on it and got a big bite. Calmed DD down, said a one layer cake will be lovely so go finish decorating it. She came in a while later and we hung out on my bed, relaxing with the iPad. It was veeerrrry quiet in the rest of the house.

When DD went into the kitchen, I heard a yell. Tucker had surfed the stove or counter and got the rest of the cake (or about half of it). DD was crushed. We dashed over to store to buy a cake (very pricey too). 

When serving dinner, I said aloud I was keeping the dogs out of the kitchen as there was a bit more steak left on the cutting board. When DD left kitchen after serving cake and ice cream, she left the gate open. I dashed into kitchen, but too late. The remnants of my very tasty (and expensive) filet mignon had gone down Tucker's hatch! 

Tucker was a bit wild for the rest of the evening. I think he was high on sugar! at any rate, I gave him very little dinner. I decided he'd had quite enough calories for one day! :doh:

We clearly will have to up the watchfulness when there's food being worked on. I really hope he feels OK tomorrow!

P.S. Thurs. morning and he just woke up and went outside for an enormous poop. Probably TMI, but I'm relieved because he's seems normal today.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Tucker sure had nice treats last night, I am glad he is doing ok this morning.


----------



## coldair (Oct 6, 2012)

well this behavior may seem a little cute it is very dangerous for your pup. we have trained all our goldens to only eat what we give them and only when we give them the food. stealing is not permitted and there are some foods that are fatal to your pup.

matter of fact our Bailey will only eat after we eat and he has done that all on his own.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

We are going back to basic training on the counter surfing I think. I had Tucker nicely trained to sit outside the kitchen while I was cooking, but tonight he was trying to stay closer and was definitely hoping something would fall onto the floor. I'm so disappointed because although he would always look for stuff on the counters we've done a good job of preventing him from getting people food. Now he's been rewarded--quite nicely--and we're going to have to be extra vigilant. :uhoh:

Cold air--tucker and Tess have always eaten after the humans and get very little human food. And Tucker always waits politely until I say "take it." I think yesterday's food incidents have really messed up about a year's worth of training, so I'm in agreement with you that it's not so cute.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Bummer! That Tucker is a rascal! Did he at least share with Tess?!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Pammie said:


> Bummer! That Tucker is a rascal! Did he at least share with Tess?!


Oh goodness no! Toys yes, food no. . Both have become extra alert for falling food...


----------

